# How to root EH2?



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

As the topic title says. What's the best/easiest/least buggy way to root the EH2 ROM? Like a genius, I flashed it on and now I'm stuck with it.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Same as any other Stratosphere I woiuld assume, install CWM Recovery via ODIN/Heimdall and then flash Superuser.

Just follow Dwitherell's instructions here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16030-how-toguiderooting-the-stratosphere-simplified/ but don't flash a kernel.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn, Odin doesn't see my phone in download mode, but it does see it when running normally. :\


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you tried using Heimdall?

Use this cwm5_recovery.bin: https://www.box.com/...a8ojo6fp2agjzbb

and use this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...sphere-7282012/

Only completing steps one and two (skip the stuff about ROM and Kernel)

Then download this: http://downloads.and...fghi-signed.zip and copy to the root of your SD card, boot into CWM Recovery and install the ZIP file after you mount /system manually.

I would also recommend using Quick Boot after that, it will give an easy way to get to CWM Recovery without contorting your fingers all over the place.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nah, got it to work. Just had to uninstall the "gadget serial" drivers I had used for Heimdall previously.


----------

